# I Love Lucy



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's such a pretty color. How do you deal with the sensitive skin when you groom her?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love Lucy too, and she looks great all around.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

KPoos said:


> She's such a pretty color. How do you deal with the sensitive skin when you groom her?


For whites and creams I use baby powder and a face powder brush after the cut, which she got after these pictures. My reds & blacks I use Jerob Stardust Grooming Powder. Bindi also gets some powder on her face and feet and tail before showtime. It really softens the look of their face and helps with the sensitivity of razor burn.
http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/418936/catid/236/vname/Jerob_Stardust_Grooming_Powder


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ilove her !


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

She's so pretty!! A freshly groomed poodle is a thing of beauty.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I love your white poodle. The first show dog I bought is white. Do you have trouble with tearing? If so, what product do you use? I have to sprinkle a little Tylan on his food 2 times a week to control the tear stains.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Lucy is a Cream, she has no tearing. My mom's toy white doesn't have a tearing problem either.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful and soooo fluffy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a gorgeous head. Does she have Ale Kai in her pedigree. She has the look of their dogs.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I was curious of her pedigree as well. She has a very pretty look about her that is quite familiar. 
How exciting for you!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What a gorgeous head. Does she have Ale Kai in her pedigree. She has the look of their dogs.


Lucy's Pedigree - http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=377400


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

thestars said:


> Lucy's Pedigree - http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=377400


I love creams My first Poodle is a cream ...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

So pretty, she is just gorgeous. 

I love her face!


----------

